# Fast Growing Trees-Windbreaks-Screening-Shade



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Selling some large cuttings of hybrid trees this spring, for quick growing windbreaks and screening:

Pickup some of these 









and turn them into this 









Also can ship large cuttings, check the two links below:

shipping link http://www.bigfootwillow.com/6foot-willowhybrid-cuttings.html 

pickup link http://www.bigfootwillow.com/8foot-hybridwillow-cuttings.html


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

How would those grow in rocky soil? I'm in middle southern Mo and we have more rocks than soil here.

Thanks


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

can I buy smaller amounts? $170.00 Im sure is a good price but too much for me at once


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

obleo+6 said:


> How would those grow in rocky soil? I'm in middle southern Mo and we have more rocks than soil here.
> 
> Thanks


As long you keep them moist and get established, they would do good, they might not hit the max growth speeds I list in fertile soil, but would be still faster than mostly anything else. After getting established, can fertilize also to help with growth.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Forcast said:


> can I buy smaller amounts? $170.00 Im sure is a good price but too much for me at once


Possibly could do something under a 100, like 5 for 95


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Alaska....misses out again. We, are Americans.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Anything getting shipped in there is more expensive, no surprise about that.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The constant lack of info to ship send the message that hi and ak are not needed. Trust I know it cost more.....cause I pay it on product offered for sale and post at least.....shipping extra to ak and hi.


Don't worry do not claim it is worth sueing discrimination I just shop elsewhere......if only cake buyers accepted a business owner has right to not sell.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> Don't worry do not claim it is worth sueing discrimination I just shop elsewhere......if only cake buyers accepted a business owner has right to not sell.


I don't remember your attempted order, email me again if there was a problem.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

You site shows the charge for shipping ten would be......5,000dollar's when I type my zip 

I will pass


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep, that stops automatic payment when I would have to figure the cost manually.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)




----------

